# August 2012 Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSD Being tired, lazy and mopey​*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Sunday, August 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run August 27th - August 31st.​


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## 12vDominic (Jul 31, 2012)

...


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Charmander52 (Oct 21, 2011)

...


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Zia (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

...


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

*** photo removed - rule #2 ***


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

...


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Pascha's Dad (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t511/cecelila/285.jpg


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

*** photo removed - rule #2 ***


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

...
** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## peep_216 (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

...


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

...


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Kontrollverlust (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Lucy2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

...


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

...


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

...


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

*...*


----------



## ajmattingly (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## bluebell (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## DustyE (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Kunal Herkal (Jun 12, 2012)

...


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Mommas (Aug 12, 2012)

...


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Vaelyn (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## KOAandOBI (Aug 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

...


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

...


----------



## Fmiller574 (Jan 13, 2012)

...


----------



## carroll_bj (Mar 23, 2007)

...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

**photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)




----------



## Norsman (Aug 9, 2012)

...


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

...


----------



## cptduke (Aug 22, 2012)

...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Zorro and Estrella (Aug 10, 2012)

**no comments**


----------



## leylaandleo (Aug 26, 2012)

** phot removed - rule #2 **


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## leylaandleo (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Sherlockhomey (Dec 8, 2011)




----------

